
Ask HN: Anyone Interested in AMAs on HN? - Elof
So many great people on HN. Has this been attempted before? Is this something that would be appropriate for this community?
======
coderintherye
There are some that were done here:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=ama&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

And then quite a bit of linking to ones on Reddit.

